# software para HP49, HP48 ...



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 12, 2005)

En estas paginas encontraras muchos recursos y programas para sacarle el mayor provecho a esta útil herramienta.

http://www.hpcalc.org/

http://www.adictoshp.org/

http://delealum.etsii.upm.es/hp48/ciencias/automelec/

http://www.angelfire.com/ok/hp48g/coleccion.html


----------

